# Washing dog beds?



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well this morning I took Zeus for a walk, and for the first time let him off the lead at the playing field considering nobody was about. He picked up a scent and rubbed against it for ages, and when I got home after a while the house started to smell like chicken poo or something along the lines of smelling like poo  So just gave Zeus a shower  He's all fluffy and smells nice.

And I've also just shook his bed out... Now his bed consists of a sleeping bag 4 pillows, inside pillow cases and a baby blanket.

At the minute I've put the sleeping bag, the 4 pillow cases, 1 pillow and the baby blanket in the washing machine, and only put in 1/4 cup of Surf Liquid Detergent, but it has got me thinking should I of used normal human detergent or is there special dog detergent. 

Reasons for thinking this is one, it won't smell of him and two I'm not sure if the detergent will be too strong in smell for his senses, as we all know dogs have very sesitive noses.

Any answers to this?
Should I be worried about him not wanting to go in his crate anymore?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I wash my dogs beds in normal detergent it doesnt bother them

x


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I wash my dogs bedding in Persil non bio with Comfort fabric conditioner. Then give it a good blow on the line!!

My dogs definitely don't object lol


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Lol ok that's good to hear 

I'll be putting it all in the tumble dryer so it'll be nice n warm for Zeus to snuggle upto


----------



## jlon (May 10, 2009)

Does your machine get clogged with dog hairs if you wash them? Thats what putting me off washing my own dogs. I've just been replacing them every once in a while but I don't want to do that too often!


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

jlon said:


> Does your machine get clogged with dog hairs if you wash them? Thats what putting me off washing my own dogs. I've just been replacing them every once in a while but I don't want to do that too often!


LOL Ooh i couldn't replace my dog just cause he got dirty :hand:


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Lol!! I agree my washing machine gets clogged up with it!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I use non biological detergent for washing dog beds as I found if I use normaldetergent the dogs sometimes have red patches on their thighs more noticable on the white ones.

You can always tell when I've washed Zoe's bed as the washer does clog up with hairs it doesn't when I do the whippets beds


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

i was kai's blankets with blue bold and he loves it!!! but if i hang them out on the washing line he just pulls them down and gets them all muddy, but if they are lying in the kitchen he wont take them outside he is very strange..........possibly a male thing:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

I only use biological if its particularly dirty with errm fluids (one of the cats peeing or billys's been in fox poop). In those cases its biologicak washing powder, white vinegar in the rinse drawer and a few drops of essential oil such as lemon.

For general washing i use non bio but use the same vinegar and oils for the rinse. They come out smelling lovely!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

oooh that a good idea with the oils, lavendar might help some dog to sleep at night, we dont have any problems with kai in the department thankfully lol and he loves a long lie on a sat and sun :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> oooh that a good idea with the oils, lavendar might help some dog to sleep at night, we dont have any problems with kai in the department thankfully lol and he loves a long lie on a sat and sun :lol:


PMSL! its an old tip i learned when my kids were in cloth nappies! The vinegar is antibacterial and deoderises, the oils make things smell lovely. Use tea tree or eucalyptus to deterr fleas (not that my kids had fleas) and make them smell very "clean", lemon/orange/passionfruit/rose just smell lovely. I wash all our towels with the same thing, nonbio, white vinegar and oils!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Didn't expect this thread to get many replies, let alone information on using oils lol.

I'm a male, I'll get the sister to buy the oils lol, most likely orange, as well I love the smell and the colour


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh that is a good tip, i will be using oils now!!! bed linen i am thinking too.

i presume just a few drops of oil is enough? and i wont damage my washing machine will it?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> yeh that is a good tip, i will be using oils now!!! bed linen i am thinking too.
> 
> i presume just a few drops of oil is enough? and i wont damage my washing machine will it?


2-3 drops is plenty enough

I wouldnt use it on something that oil could mark such as clothes or bedding though, just incase you got a oil spot on them.

It wont damage the machine, think about all the grease stained clothes etc we all have to wash. The next time you use the machine the soap will emulsify any oils to wash them out.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

cool yeh never though about spots! wee i am going to buy some and give it a go!!

Thanks!!


----------

